
Usability studies don't work well for any artifacts with an inherently steep learning curve. - cstejerean
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2654#comment-39872
======
cstejerean
it's almost impossible to predict how you'll feel about a particular feature
until you've climbed the learning curve. All you have is people on one side
saying, "It's worth it," and people on the other saying, "Looks stupid from
here."

